# Nokia 3500c,a worthy phone??!!



## dhan_shh (Oct 28, 2007)

Nokia 3500c with 

*262k colours TFT display

*Phone book with 2000 Entries

*2MP cam

*Video Support

*Stereo FM+

*MP3 player support

*Memory Slot (256 MB micro SD card Free!)

*Sleek & Slim Candy Bar

*Bluetooth Support+

*miniUSB support+

*Weighs only 80Gms

All this for 
.
.
.
.
.
.

Rs.6,400/-

REAL STEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ real steal 
hmmmm llooks good


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 28, 2007)

s40 or s60?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 28, 2007)

s40v3.. and i had seen it yest.. looked good..


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 28, 2007)

Great budget phone for sure!


----------



## abinesh (Oct 28, 2007)

the one question i wanted to ask is the topic of this thread. i felt this was a steal too... and ppl say its an upgrade on the 3110c ... so maybe we need not worry on the value for money part. the features seem to be very good as well... i'm getting this phone tomo...


----------



## oval_man (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm....

With 262K colors,only 128 x 160 pixels ??? that too ONLY 1.8" screen...Oh! BAD!!

2MP CAM,But NO ZOOM???,Oh! it's BAD!

No Data Cable in Sales Package ,
Only 8.5MB user memory & 
Supports only upto 1GB
.............................................C'mon Nokia it's really BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 29, 2007)

Consider the price also oval_man


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 29, 2007)

oval_man said:
			
		

> 2MP CAM,But NO ZOOM???,Oh! it's BAD!


 There cannot exist a Nokia camera phone without zoom. They might sell camera phones one day without lens, but without zoom? No way! Nokia takes its zoom very seriously. There must be zoom in this phone too.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 29, 2007)

what is BT version?? 
3110c battery is much better than it.....


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2007)

Abinesh bro how can it be Upgrade to 3110c its s60v
and 3500c is s40


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2007)

neways most of the fones in this range have only digital zoom... wat difference does it make..
btw azzu 3110c is also s40v3 only..
it has bt v2.0...
in the 6k bracket its the most vfm fone


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry my Mistake


----------



## abinesh (Oct 29, 2007)

whats the diff btn optical zoom and digital zoom BTW ?? yea... googled it and got few answers... and this fone has 8x digital zoom... thats listed in nokia.com...


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 29, 2007)

Samsung J600 has almost all the above features.... just that it has 1.3mp camera instead of 2mp.

it comes for Rs.5850 and is a slider phone..... why doesn't anyone go for that???


----------



## abinesh (Oct 29, 2007)

just back after the purchase... i bought the grey one and she looks smashing... the backpanel looks fragile though... very thin and kinda too much flexible... starting to meddle right now...


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 30, 2007)

hey abinesh can u please post some pics of the grey one..... coz even i'm interested in buying 3500c but the pics available on net are red, blue and pink.... i couldn't find grey one


----------



## abinesh (Oct 30, 2007)

i don have a digicam mate !! i'll have to borrow my friend's ... and i'll need some time... got exams tomo... i'll get the pics in 2 days...

and the music is good, the reception for FM is good too.. loudspeaker is ok (maybe its the same quality  all phones provide... i dono... )


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 30, 2007)

ok........  i'll wait.... do post how the phone looks esp. from the back


----------



## azzu (Oct 30, 2007)

Digital Zoom is just like the feature zooming of the pics (eg:taken photo) with strict loss of quality with every zoom.But optical zoom is different it uses optic's so there's no loss in the Photo.
Btw :abhi do enquire well and go for 3500 coz its new product .,..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

> the reception for FM is good too


are the headphones mono or stereo ?


----------



## abinesh (Oct 31, 2007)

stereo... you get a hs 47 with this


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ hey abi hows the sound quality of mp3s played thru headphones ? is 3.5 mm jack is wid headphones ?


----------



## abinesh (Oct 31, 2007)

the sound is great sumit bro !! i like it... and no... 3.5 mm jack is not given with it. i guess we have to buy it from outside !

@abhishek... bro here are the pics...
*imajr.com/31102007232_402368
*imajr.com/31102007233_402369
*imajr.com/31102007234_402370
*imajr.com/31102007235_402371

maybe the pics are not too clear and with too much light on certain sides... this was done in a hurry. so pardon me. i'll try getting better pics soon


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm so we can say despite small screen tis babe rocks in MP3 and FM ..main bhi esey hee kharidne ki soch raha hun 

(earlier was thinking of buying N91 8 GB but ppl say HDD can crash due to jerks and prod too has stopped .then thought of buying ipod nano 4 GB video at 6500 but 2-2 cheezein kon rakhega jeb main )

lets see kya kharidta hun


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 31, 2007)

esumit where are you from man? Did you enquire about the iPod Nano? I'm also planning to buy one but not sure to go for which version of iPod! Please give some details!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

@ajaytrik as my location says im from Dhool Gaon aka Gurgaon 
and i was getting prices from indiaplaza.in  ..6500 ka ipod nano wid 5000 rs of assured gifts ..chk oud da site


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 1, 2007)

abinesh said:
			
		

> the sound is great sumit bro !! i like it... and no... 3.5 mm jack is not given with it. i guess we have to buy it from outside !
> 
> @abhishek... bro here are the pics...
> *imajr.com/31102007232_402368
> ...




thanx a lot man...... the phone looks good..... do tell me if u come to know or find anything negitive about the phone.... coz after reading the 3110c thread by 100.dx i want to be very sure about the phone i am buying


----------



## abinesh (Nov 1, 2007)

sure !!


----------



## amanjain123 (Dec 14, 2007)

What is a better deal:


Nokia 3500 C for 6500
Nokia 6630 for 7600


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 15, 2007)

abhishek66 said:
			
		

> Samsung J600 has almost all the above features.... just that it has 1.3mp camera instead of 2mp.
> 
> it comes for Rs.5850 and is a slider phone..... why doesn't anyone go for that???



No, Samsung J600 has a 65000 colour screen while the nokia has 262000 colour screen


----------



## deepakchan (Dec 15, 2007)

amanjain123 said:
			
		

> What is a better deal:
> 
> 
> Nokia 3500 C for 6500
> Nokia 6630 for 7600


 
Definitely the 3500 if you don't want Symbian. Plus 6630 is too old a phone.


----------



## ashoknaval (Dec 26, 2007)

amigo sandios, namste bro's

i use this mobile, as far as i am concern. mobile is a device which is used to talk and it's okay if it has all the modern tech facilities with littile resolution. Always recomended to use proper mania. say for eg: camera use a digital camera, video and audio use an audio syste lolz

so nok 3500c is a cool mobile to use in my views.


----------



## akjoshi (Feb 24, 2008)

abinesh said:


> sure !!


 
Hi Abinesh,

I am planning to buy this phone, shall I go ahead, whats your feedback after using it for more then 6 months ?

The only thing i m worried abt is small screen and talk time  ?


----------

